# Strainer at Poudre Park



## BruceB (Jun 8, 2010)

*Available to help*

I can help Tuesday or Wednesday. The river is up but probably due to rain. It will probably drop back down.

Glad you are back with us.

Bruce


----------



## bigben (Oct 3, 2010)

whaddup eric! how ya been brotha?
hey i'm down to help with a little chainsaw fun!
ranger rob would be the first person i'd call before doin something like this. i can pm you his number if you don't have it.


----------



## adgeiser (May 26, 2009)

You'd probably need the land owners permission as it is private property on both sides of the river. 
The base of the tree is clearly on someone's lawn/riverbank. 

So the ranger might be able to help secure permission. 

It is a big one, have fun. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## poudre33 (May 12, 2014)

I can talk to the homeowner (my neighbor) about granting people access to remove it, I'll give him a call. Thanks in advance for the help. Ranger Rob isn't up here yet but it certainly wouldn't hurt to let him know what's up.


----------



## Sarge6531 (Nov 1, 2011)

I can help any day at those times. I'm on river right, I think just down stream from it. Let me know when and where to meet up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## poudre33 (May 12, 2014)

Steve-the homeowner in Poudre Park-is fine with it. He would just like to know when so he can take photos. Maybe someone could give a phone number I could pass on to him?


----------



## SimpleMan (Dec 17, 2009)

So great to hear from all you fellers. I knew this community wouldn't let me down. . Let's see what the riv does today. Two feet is way more dangerous, I don't have to tell you guys...I will get a visual today and we can discuss plans. Let's pencil in a 10 am tomorrow. I have a good bow saw and a good chainsaw, and a very good rope. 

Where's Bob Builds? We may need that beautiful new Dodge....just sayin...

Feel free to give the land owner my number: 970-222-7178. I can't answer at work, so text is best. Same goes for the rest of you fellers. 

You guys rule.


----------



## SimpleMan (Dec 17, 2009)

Alright guys, I just went and had a look at that tree. I met Jerry, the guy that owns the cabin on the south side, and got some numbers of folks who own the cabins on the north side. What I learned is that access is not a problem. The Poudre Park folks are concerned, and seem to be supportive of getting this sucker out of there. That said, were going to have to pull it out to the north. This means boating up to it, cutting the limbs off, topping it a couple times, then probably using a come along to pull it up the slope. 

Bottom line is that we've got to get it out before the water comes up. It's going to be a big, big chore, and the risks are real. Chain saws, ropes, come-along and chain or strap, and six or eight dudes is what it's going to take. 

Let's aim for Saturday morning and get able body river folk mobilized to get this done. Let's keep this thread up and keep working on this plan. 

Benson


----------



## BruceB (Jun 8, 2010)

*A two day job?*

I can't make Saturday but if it is that big a job, we could get a start on it tomorrow, then more can be done Saturday. I have 100's of feet of huge rope, cable and chain, a chainsaw, and experience with this kind of stuff. I also have a winch on my truck which will help if we can drive within a few hundred feet of the tree.

I also think that the river will be dropping back to 1' but obviously we want that tree out of there soon.


----------



## Sarge6531 (Nov 1, 2011)

I can do tomorrow and or Saturday. I'm up in poudre park so I can help anytime.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## SimpleMan (Dec 17, 2009)

Sarge and Bruce! Let's anchor the trunk and start limbin' 'er tomorrow. I can meet you guys at 5:30 and we can do some of the grunt work and get it tied off so it won't head downstream. I've gotta get in touch with one more landowner, but it shouldn't be an issue. Bruce text me so I've got your number again. Same Sarge. 

I'll bring chainsaw and my personal gear, my ropes and a couple paddles to walk with in the riv.

To me the urgency of this cant be overstated. Gotta get done before the riv comes up. A dead boater because locals were lazy is unacceptable. Let's move on this brothers.

EB


----------



## BruceB (Jun 8, 2010)

Sounds good. Sarge - I can start earlier if you want, maybe 3:30.


----------



## Sarge6531 (Nov 1, 2011)

Earlier would be great for me. My number up canyon here is 237 4334. I'm just upstream of columbine lodge 1 house. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## SimpleMan (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm gonna leave straight from work fellers. And I will call the land owner this morning so we can access it from the north side. Nobody stands downstream of that sumbitch !


----------



## Sarge6531 (Nov 1, 2011)

Where we meeting? Still at 3:30 Bruce or 5:30


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## poudre33 (May 12, 2014)

Here's some photos that neighbor Steve took of you fellas. Thanks for your hard work.


----------



## Sarge6531 (Nov 1, 2011)

Good times. Be sure to bring a chainsaw with an 18-20" blade to finish er up. Pretty shallow above and below the strainer so fairly easy to work with. Good luck Saturday finishing up.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## dweiss (Sep 17, 2013)

I can come up, with a 16-18 inch chainsaw, if that helps let me know and what time Sat.


----------



## sammyphsyco (Aug 15, 2012)

Great job, + 1,000,000 river karma points!


----------

